# EAS (Emergency Alert System) for Gnex



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I find it a little odd that many moto and Lg devices have this feature cooked in, however 
the Google flagship device does not?

I'm talking about the Emergency Alert system. You know this from watching television, 
The Creepy BEEEEPP........ with emergency infomation following.

I'm always thinking the nukes are coming when this comes on, lol.

This alerts for bad weather such as tornados, etc..

Anyone familliar with this on other devices and how it could possibly be implemented on the gnex?

Anyone think this would be a great addition to the Gnex?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Hey guys, I find it a little odd that many moto and Lg devices have this feature cooked in, however
> the Google flagship device does not?
> 
> I'm talking about the Emergency Alert system. You know this from watching television,
> ...


I don't understand what you want and others might not either, so what exact does this do? Would it listen for the creepy beeeeep then give you information or does it just alert you when something is wrong in your area? I know some weather applications will give you notification alerts. Beautiful Widgets did when I was using that, but I have since subscribed to weather.com sms alerts.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's already in the stock Android source. A ROM just has to compile it in. Most don't.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> I don't understand what you want and others might not either, so what exact does this do? Would it listen for the creepy beeeeep then give you information or does it just alert you when something is wrong in your area? I know some weather applications will give you notification alerts. Beautiful Widgets did when I was using that, but I have since subscribed to weather.com sms alerts.


It works just the way it does on television. if there is some major shi*t going on in your area, tornados, etc or a national emergency, 
it will come to your device,


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If there is a way to enable/disable it, then this might be something worth adding to ROMs. But, considering I've never seen it in a custom ROM, I have a feeling there isn't normally a way to toggle it. I bet someone could work something out, but it's probably not in high demand.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I think this is what the OP is talking about.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/com/weatherreadynation/wea.html

It would be really nice if you are traveling because the alerts will actually be tower based and will go to any phones hitting the towers. So if you are in the middle of nowhere Kansas and a tornado is coming to the area you are in you will get the alert (like a text message) on your phone. I could not find the list of phone, but I remember seeing it at one time and the Galaxy Nexus was not listed as a device that was on it.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally I use the 1Weather app, and it gives these notifications. So it is available via other apps if you want that capability.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I belong to a Disaster Medical Assistance Team, part of the National Disaster Medical System. (But only when there's a disaster, otherwise I'm just your mild mannered electronic tech)

As Kevmueller pointed out, it is indeed the Wireless Emergency Alert system the op is talking about.

It is in the process of rolling out nationwide as I type. It was suppose to be done last month, but come on, we're talking about the government here...

Not a whole lot of phones have this capability right now, but it is software based, so expect to see it come out soon. I personally think all the roms should include it. It will be customizable as far as which alerts you want to be alerted of, Amber alerts, weather alerts, disaster alerts, etc... The only alert you won't be able to turn off is a Presidential Alert. But never fear, no president has ever sent an alert out. So... My thought is, if a presidential alert does get sent, you will probably want to know about it.

Lemme put my DMAT hat on and go dig out some info on it.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

General Info
http://www.fema.gov/emergency/ipaws/cmas.shtm

Find phones capable.
http://www.ctia.org/consumer_info/safety/index.cfm/AID/12082

Info from NOAA
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/crp/?n=wea

...and let me clarify something.

It is software and hardware based. Older phones will not be able to do this because of the hardware needed. Newer phones, and I hope the Gnex is included, have the hardware already, and will just need the software. I do not know which phones have it, nor do I even know what hardware it's talking about. That's way above my pay grade level.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

IPhone 4S has it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder what a presidential alert would be...

Citizens of the United States, please remain calm, but you're all going to die in ten minutes. Never fear though, I will be perfectly safe in an undisclosed location...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

My buddy's GS3 has it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Kias said:


> I wonder what a presidential alert would be...
> 
> Citizens of the United States, please remain calm, but you're all going to die in ten minutes. Never fear though, I will be perfectly safe in an undisclosed location...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Haha that would suck balls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

No thank you lol. I just look outside or check beautiful widgets and if there is a watch it will show up on there. I hate that sound.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Doesn't look like the GNex is included
http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/faqs/Wireless%20Service/emergency_alerts_faq.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

My Wife's DINC2 alerted the other day when we had some bad storms.. scared the crap out of her... a bunch of others peoples phones went off at the same time too.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this what we're talking about?




























AOKP's JB preview. Messaging settings.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Is this what we're talking about?
> 
> AOKP's JB preview. Messaging settings.


Yep. As I mentioned earlier (thanks for showing it most certainly exists to those that weren't aware though  ), it's in the AOSP source for Android if a developer does not remove it. I had it in my initial build the night JB came out and then removed it. Most other ROMs are following suit I believe.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Chances are, if shit goes down, twitter or Facebook will probably beat the "official" folks to it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Chances are, if shit goes down, twitter or Facebook will probably beat the "official" folks to it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There is an advantage to cell broadcast though. A text/tweet/facebook status/etc. has to be be sent individually to everyone who wants it. When you check twitter, you add a load to the network. This isn't usually a big deal, but when shit does go down, cell sites get so congested you will have a hard time sending/receiving texts/phone/data. But if you want to get a message out to everyone in a certain area, what better than cell phones? The radio signal isn't directional, it makes it to all devices within range. Cell broadcast messages aren't sent individually to each phone within range, because that would be an extreme stress on the network. Instead, it's sent out once and received by everyone. Sometimes it's called cell-to-many as apposed to a normal text that is point-to-point or cell-to-few.

I remember reading about cell broadcasting awhile ago, before this was ever implemented. Nice to see it's actually being put to use. I wouldn't mind it. I mean, you get these alerts on TV and radio but I hardly watch TV and I almost never listen to the radio.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 for the AOKP team for adding it back in


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

I looked last night, after putting AOKP back on my phone. (I was just waiting for jb) and had exactly the screen Erifnomi showed above.

I looked again tonight, and found a slew of new options! Did this magically update itself? I've been on aokp preview 3.

Completely stunned...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There is an advantage to cell broadcast though. A text/tweet/facebook status/etc. has to be be sent individually to everyone who wants it. When you check twitter, you add a load to the network. This isn't usually a big deal, but when shit does go down, cell sites get so congested you will have a hard time sending/receiving texts/phone/data. But if you want to get a message out to everyone in a certain area, what better than cell phones? The radio signal isn't directional, it makes it to all devices within range. Cell broadcast messages aren't sent individually to each phone within range, because that would be an extreme stress on the network. Instead, it's sent out once and received by everyone. Sometimes it's called cell-to-many as apposed to a normal text that is point-to-point or cell-to-few.
> 
> I remember reading about cell broadcasting awhile ago, before this was ever implemented. Nice to see it's actually being put to use. I wouldn't mind it. I mean, you get these alerts on TV and radio but I hardly watch TV and I almost never listen to the radio.


Yeah you're actually exactly right -- I was just kidding around but I do agree 100% with you that it's the easiest, fastest way to reach out to huge groups of people 

///FNV - Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I activated all the alerts on the latest AOKP nightly. A coworker of mine has it on a stock HTC Thunderbolt. It went off and said there was a dust advisory. My phone did nothing.

Is this functionality working on any of the JB roms? Can anyone confirm?

EDIT: I am referring to the Cell Broadcast alert system in the AOSP ROMS of Jelly Bean for the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

rester555 said:


> So I activated all the alerts on the latest AOKP nightly. A coworker of mine has it on a stock HTC Thunderbolt. It went off and said there was a dust advisory. My phone did nothing.
> 
> Is this functionality working on any of the JB roms? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> EDIT: I am referring to the Cell Broadcast alert system in the AOSP ROMS of Jelly Bean for the Galaxy Nexus


AOKP only as far as I know. I haven't seen it in CM10, liquid or Jelly Belly.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> AOKP only as far as I know. I haven't seen it in CM10, liquid or Jelly Belly.


He has it activated, but it didn't "alert". I would post in the AOKP forum, they're you're best bet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> He has it activated, but it didn't "alert". I would post in the AOKP forum, they're you're best bet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Duh!... (smashes face against keyboard)

Seriously don't know how I misread that... I think this heat is getting to me... it's literally 100 degrees in my shop right now









Sorry OP!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rester555 said:


> So I activated all the alerts on the latest AOKP nightly. A coworker of mine has it on a stock HTC Thunderbolt. It went off and said there was a dust advisory. My phone did nothing.
> 
> Is this functionality working on any of the JB roms? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> EDIT: I am referring to the Cell Broadcast alert system in the AOSP ROMS of Jelly Bean for the Galaxy Nexus


I haven't gotten any alerts either.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if it is broken, but will bring it up to the folks at AOKP.


----------



## gotroot801 (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone running an AOKP JB daily gotten these alerts yet? We had some pretty bad storms roll through here and my toro didn't get the alerts. My co-worker with a Droid Charge, however, did...


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

rester555 said:


> I wonder if it is broken, but will bring it up to the folks at AOKP.


same exact issue. please let us know if there is an answer. maybe message roman directly


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

i have not either gotten them!! i want to know why!


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

based on that verizona faq, gnexus is not compatible with the alerts.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

gaetawoo said:


> based on that verizona faq, gnexus is not compatible with the alerts.


Thanks for looking this up... I wonder if it's tied to a verizon service apk that is not included in the AOKP rom... I haven't gotten an answer on this yet.


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

rester555 said:


> Thanks for looking this up... I wonder if it's tied to a verizon service apk that is not included in the AOKP rom... I haven't gotten an answer on this yet.


it looks like it's tied to hardware.	go back a page or two, and someone posted the verizon faq link. it has a link to a list of phones that are compatible. sg3, charge, and a lot of moto's but no gnex.

hmm... but now that i think about it.. you may have a point... it could be hardware, then there is nothing you can do. but if there is some file that the other phones have that gnex doesn't because it's a "google" phone and isn't completely verizon's.. maybe that would do it. but i have none of those phones to search though.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I


gaetawoo said:


> it looks like it's tied to hardware.	go back a page or two, and someone posted the verizon faq link. it has a link to a list of phones that are compatible. sg3, charge, and a lot of moto's but no gnex.
> 
> hmm... but now that i think about it.. you may have a point... it could be hardware, then there is nothing you can do. but if there is some file that the other phones have that gnex doesn't because it's a "google" phone and isn't completely verizon's.. maybe that would do it. but i have none of those phones to search though.


I don't see how this would be "hardware" related.. it's broadcast messaging. You could easily send it over data... I bet it's tied to some verizon apk junk...


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

VanirAOSP huh hmmm the best jb rom IMO, wink wink go try it) has these built in too.








Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> VanirAOSP huh hmmm the best jb rom IMO, wink wink go try it) has these built in too.
> View attachment 31051
> 
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


great, that's what AOKP has also. now it just needs to work. does yours work?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not hard to obtain really. It's part of the proprietary binaries google lists on their site and just needs extracted. Installing it is easy (stick it in /system/app and set proper permissions), but as mentioned, whether it works or not is the key.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

According to what I was reading the EAS system is enabled by a microchip In bedded into the device. When it recieves the signal it distributes it to the device. The Galaxy Nexus does not contain the chip. In fact Samsung had only a handful of devices, while Motorola and HTC have had the chips in almost every device as far back as the first Incredible.

Just another show of how crappy Samsung is and how are they will go to cheap out on a device. Shitty radios, crummy camera, sub par display, and lacking a required simple piece of technology that could easily save lives...... the Galaxy Nexus as released 5 months before it was required to be in all new phones, the charge even has it.. Nice Samsung, way to go...


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Verizon is only an "In-Part" participant so that could have something to do with it. iOS6 I guess is going to support it. I'm guessing that any phone with GPS, just may need the proper software. Or it could be just written so that the software can read the push message, that is broadcast by the provider while on certain towers in certain areas.

Karnaj

EDIT: I found the FCC regulations for device compatibility.... http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&sid=172ebc6825cd601d59689ea74724f4a9&rgn=div8&view=text&node=47:1.0.1.1.11.5.231.1&idno=47 It will take some digging to see what Verizon has in place for the notification infrastructure.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> Verizon is only an "In-Part" participant so that could have something to do with it. iOS6 I guess is going to support it. I'm guessing that any phone with GPS, just may need the proper software. Or it could be just written so that the software can read the push message, that is broadcast by the provider while on certain towers in certain areas.
> 
> Karnaj
> 
> EDIT: I found the FCC regulations for device compatibility.... http://ecfr.gpoacces...5.231.1&idno=47 It will take some digging to see what Verizon has in place for the notification infrastructure.


Thank you for the info... I would like to bump this to see if anyone has gotten the actual alert. A lot of ROM makers have Cell broadcasts baked in, but I have yet to hear if anyone has gotten it to work for them on a JB ROM.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in an area where alerts are few and far between.

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

This is cooked into Vanir + Commotio

I thought all JB had it,.... maybe not


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

It is built into jb source but does it work for anyone?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.fcc.gov/g...ert-system-cmas

In order for the device to be used as intended, it needs to be CMAS equipped. The Galaxy Nexus is not CMAS equipped. No Galaxy Nexus model is or was CMAS equipped, thus the system is incompatible. Which is why we dont get any alerts, even when running a rom that supports it. Samsung decided to be cheap again....

That said the only way we will get system alerts is through a NOAA approved app with push notifications for weather alerts

*Most other devices are CMAS equipped.


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally got an alert running thundersticks leaked rooted jb ROM. Never have I seen an alert on the aokp or bamf Roms that had eas baked in before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.droid-lif...s-galaxy-nexus/

Edit: EAS system comes on VZW GNex Jelly Bean update


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/g...ert-system-cmas
> 
> In order for the device to be used as intended, it needs to be CMAS equipped. The Galaxy Nexus is not CMAS equipped. No Galaxy Nexus model is or was CMAS equipped, thus the system is incompatible. Which is why we dont get any alerts, even when running a rom that supports it. Samsung decided to be cheap again....
> 
> ...


If it requires a chip, then why does the JRO03O update contain the necessary files to get emergency alerts?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> http://www.droid-lif...s-galaxy-nexus/
> 
> Edit: EAS system comes on VZW GNex Jelly Bean update


I was just about to post that. Damn I'm slow!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

imnuts said:


> If it requires a chip, then why does the JRO03O update contain the necessary files to get emergency alerts?


It is part of AOSP code jellybean. Verizon could have found a way to make the system function without the chip but it is not going to run as the system was intended without that chip from everything I've read about it. When a EAS alert goes out that chip is made to detect a signal thrown out abroad a given area to any cellular devices that can detect it. That is opposed to a SMS based alert that gets sent to each subscriber. I believe the Nexus EAS system may be a SMS based system or the CMAS chip was never put as a listed component on the device.


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

btw, I ACTUALLY got an emergency broadcast on my phone today, i don't know if it came through Google Now or normal way but i got one, it made the annoying noise, and it is in my Cell Broadcast box within Text Messaging app.

proof:

https://www.box.com/s/ww7i0dspwfa92onyb9zb


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

gaetawoo said:


> btw, I ACTUALLY got an emergency broadcast on my phone today, i don't know if it came through Google Now or normal way but i got one, it made the annoying noise, and it is in my Cell Broadcast box within Text Messaging app.
> 
> proof:
> 
> https://www.box.com/...dspwfa92onyb9zb


I also got a couple last week. In SoCal there was a flash flood warning. It went off twice in a few hours. The second time Google Now also gave a separate warning. The screenshot you posted is the EAS one built into the ROM. I'm running AOKP on my GNex, so I know a separate chip is not necessary (or we already have it).

Edit:
AOSP EAS









Google Now


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I got the monthly test yesterday, Dothan, Al

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> I got the monthly test yesterday, Dothan, Al
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Got a monthly test the other day as well, then disabled the monthly alert setting. Freaked out initially cause I hadn't heard the alert previously before and wasn't expecting it. Now that I know it works, no real use for the monthly test anymore.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally working on my GNex, too. We had a bunch of tornado warnings here in Memphis,Tennessee & I got 3 alerts. Running XenonHD.


----------

